# Colt 1911 information



## T-Bone0717 (Jul 18, 2007)

Does anyone know of a information source (to track history) for colt pistols. The pistol in question is a 1911 COLT 45 a.c.p.. Markings are, Left side of gun, on slide....Patented April 20, 1897...Sept 9 1902...Dec 19,1905. Feb 14 1911. Aug19,1913., (followed by) the colt horse trademark, (followed by) COLTS,PTFA MFG CO HARTFORD CT. U.S.A.

On the frame in front of trigger guerd its stamped UNITED STATES PROPERTY. On rear bottom of the trigger guard is stamped the num. 72.

Behind the trigger and above clip release button is stamped the num. 517 beneath what looks like a small flame.

Right side markings are Model of 1911. U.S. ARMY on the slide.
No.455850 on the frame. 

Both the pistol and clip have a larnard ring, wooden grips, not badly worn, fixed sights,good barrell, pistol is not blued but rather a brownish color, with no rust, Shoots great. 


Its mate is marked very simular, except on the right side of slide it is stamped, MODEL 1911.U.S.NAVY

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you know who manufactuered it? Just to give you an idea if Colt made it its worth 1400 bucks new in the box, if it was North American Manufacture my book says it is $25,868 new, $20,693 in excellent condition and $14,071 in good condition. Can't help you on the History part but I would'nt get rid of it.


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

Try this. http://forums.1911forum.com/index.php


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

there is alot of those guns running around 

in fact I saw 5 shoot at the pistol league this weekend

G.I. pistols had no marking on the frame to indicate who made them. Value varies greatly with "originality" and condition. "Originality" really means that the parts are all of the proper era, finish, etc., as opposed to actually being original to a particular gun. IT is possible to identify such things as how many serrations are supposed to be on the heel of the butt, is the trigger of machined or stamped construction, is the finish blued or parkerized, etc., and thereby determine if the gun is "original" or what is often termed a "mixmaster", which is an assemblage of parts that may or may not be of the proper type corresponding to that gun's serial number. Your gun is worth anywhere from $500-$1500, depending on these factors. Can you post some pics, or at least more detailed description?

what is the serial number


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

The handgun you mentioned was made by Colt in 1918. Just a comment, it is not a good idea to post actual serial numbers. In this case, it might have been better to post the serial number as 455XXX. All the best...
Gil 

U.S. Military M1911 & M1911A1 Pistol: (all manufactures):
Covering numbers: 1 - 2693613.




The year of manufacture for serial number 455XXX is 1918.

Made by Colt.


----------

